# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Merle blessé

## Lapinesque

Bonjour,

Ce matin j'ai trouvé un merle (oiseau noir, bec orange, tour des yeux orange) renversé par une voiture en plein milieu de la route. Je pense qu'il était en état de choc parce que j'ai pu l'attraper très facilement, il n'a même pas bougé. Il a une aile qui ne fonctionnera plus, et ne volera plus. Je l'ai amené chez un véto de campagne, qui lui a désinfecté son "bout d'aile" et lui a fait une injection de Marboc*yl pour éviter toute infection. Il est redevenu très alerte et n'a pas hésité à attaquer le véto durant les soins.

Je l'ai ramené chez moi et je l'ai installé dans une cage pour lapin (c'est tout ce que j'ai sous la main), avec une petite cachette, un bol de graine, un bol d'eau et du foin pour un peu de confort. Je crois qu'il hallucine un peu de ce qui lui arrive mais à part ça il a plutôt l'air en forme.

Qu'est ce que je dois faire de cet oiseau ? Je ne sais pas du tout m'occuper d'un merle, je ne sais même pas ce que ça mange. 
Quelqu'un (qui s'y connait) et habitant l'Aquitaine pourrait il le prendre ? 
J'ai peur qu'il ne s'alimente même pas et qu'il se laisse juste dépérir, je n'y connais vraiment rien sos  ::  !

----------


## P'tite souris

déjà pour le nourrir 

http://www.oiseaux-birds.com/fiche-merle-noir.html

Après, le merle est un animal sauvage, donc, il n'est pas adoptable "comme ça". 

Il faudrait que tu contactes des assos ornithologiques pour savoir ce qu'il convient de faire

----------


## MINOUTTE

moi j'ai élevé un merle a l'aide de viande hachée , un peu de jaune d'oeuf (d'oeuf cuit dur) ça dans les premiers temps pour vraiment le booster, plus tard des graines pour oiseaux du dehors, du pain dans un peu de lait , j'ai pu le relacher et il a établi son territoire dans le jardin de mon père. peut etre que ce n'est pas perdu et qu'il pourra revoler, si c'est ton but touche le le moins possible , réduit les contacts, et met le a un endroit ou il peut voir les oiseaux du dehors. par contre dans le cas ou il n'est vraiment pas relachable il faut trouver un passionné d'oiseaux qui pourrait le mettre en volière.

----------


## elmine

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ensez-a-la-LPO

Il y a un topic avec des assocs à contacter

----------


## floflo67

tu n'as pas un centre lpo près de chez toi ?

----------


## Lapinesque

Alors pour la nourriture c'est ok, merci pour vos conseils  :Smile: 

Je crois qu'il ne pourra plus voler, le véto à bien regardé son aile ce matin et selon lui c'est cuit. On m'a déconseillé la LPO s'il ne peut plus voler, et effectivement j'ai appris aujourd'hui que le merle est un animal sauvage et que les particuliers n'ont pas le droit d'avoir des animaux sauvages chez eux, même un petit oiseau. Je ne savais pas, je pensais trouver ici quelqu'un qui a une grande volière avec d'autres oiseaux rescapés.

Je cherche donc à la place, un organisme ou une personne autorisée à prendre en charge ce pauvre petit merle (en Aquitaine) afin de lui offrir la vie la plus sympa possible.

----------


## P'tite souris

dans le lien donné plus haut par elmine, tu as ça pour la région aquitaine 




> Région Aquitaine
> Centre de transit médicalisé LPO Aquitaine
> Mademoiselle Marie LAGARDE
> Domaine de Certes
> 33980 AUDENGES
> Tél. 05 56 26 20 52
> aquitaine.lpo.fr

----------


## phacélie

voir peut-être avec un centre de sauvegarde de la faune sauvage :

http://uncs.chez.com/region%20sud-ouest.htm

----------


## emaho

Lapinesque oui il y a les lois et la réalité qui ne sont pas toujours copines et souvent je me dis qu'il n'y a pas toujours un flic derrière chaque oiseau que l'on ne devrait pas posséder. Ils ont déjà trop de boulot dans d'autres secteurs :: ..
Les lpo soignent les oiseaux mais beaucoup de gens m'ont dit que lorsque l'oiseau ne peut être relaché ils les euthanasient alors j'ai oublié cette adresse. C'est vrai que si tu le gardes c'est du boulot, si tu ne le gardes pas il y a de grandes chances qu'il meurt, dehors il fera une journée à cause des nombreux prédateurs. L'idéal est de trouver une personne qui a une grande volière et qu'il s'entende bien avec les oiseaux déjà présents. Certains attaquent car il y a compétition et jalousie. Avec du temps tu peux avoir cette chance.
Minoute t'a donné de bons conseils: viande hachée, différentes graines, de l'eau. J'ai un doute pour le lait. Mets la cage près d'une fenètre où il puisse un peu occuper ses journées en regardant dehors( rire)
Depuis le moment où tu l'as chez toi comment il réagit dans sa cage? il se jette contre les barreaux ou bien il s'y habitue un peu? Voici mon histoire: on m'a ramené un jeune merle blessé qui était déjà nourri par la main de l'homme. J'ai continué et comme il ne savait pas se nourrir lui même je n'ai pas osé le relacher, car trop de chats et renards. J'ai accepté d'aller jusqu'au bout!! que de boulot!!
 J'ai une grande cage (porte ouverte)pour lui tout seul devant une fenêtre dans la cuisine. Après une semaine il rentrait tout seul dedans pour manger. Il est actuellement en semi liberté, moitié dans sa cage, moitié dehors dans l'appart. Le soir quand la nuit tombe je lui dis "rentrer" en le poussant un peu et il part dans sa cage!!! Après une année, j'ai eu l'idée de mettre un grillage à une fenètre et monsieur a sa véranda privée dans laquelle il entend, voit, et chante à ses congénères au printemps et en été. J'ai trouvé dans une animalerie une patée universelle à base de graines et insectes séchés. Certains conseillent des vers vivants mais je n'aime pas et c'est difficile pour moi d'en trouver. Il a 3 ans et il...est heureux. C'est un engagement qui nécessite beaucoup d'attention quand on ouvre les fenètres ou porte d'entrée...comme les enfants,, finalement.
Je te le prendrai bien mêm si je suis loin de toi en suisse mais, il y a un handicap majeur: 2 nouveaux chiens avec qui ce serait une galère. Car m^me avec un sul merle je dois les surveiller et ne jamais les laisser ensemble. 
Désolée pour la longueur, je ne sais être concise..
Si tu veux d'autres infos, je suis à disposition!!

----------


## emaho

dans la boite rouge de sa cage quand il est arrivé bébé, devant une fenètre en tte liberté, dans sa véranda, et sur la tête d'une amie!!!

----------


## Lapinesque

Ptitesouris, il s'agit d'un centre LPO





> voir peut-être avec un centre de sauvegarde de la faune sauvage :
> 
> http://uncs.chez.com/region sud-ouest.htm


Phalécie merci, je vais regarder ça de près. J'ai encore d'autres pistes sous le coude  :Smile: 

Emaho merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre  :Smile: 
J'ai acheté la pâté avec les baies et les vers, je suis allée sur un forum spécialisé oiseau où je trouve un tas de renseignements.
Il est beau ton merle ! C'est vrai qu'il à l'air bien le tien !
Je crois honnêtement que le mien ne va plus voler. Moi ça ne me poserai pas de problèmes de le garder, il pourrait être en volière en été et puis en intérieur (liberté ou semi liberté) en hiver. Je pense qu'il serait chouchouté chez nous. Mais bon, pendant qu'il se rétablit et qu'on lui refait une santé, je vais tout de même faire le tour de toutes les structures existantes pour voir si il y a un truc plus sympa pour lui, quelque chose qui proposerait une très grande volière bien aménagé, et avec d'autres merles ou grives.
Pour l'instant il se détend. Pour avoir ramassé toutes sortes d'animaux blessés, je trouve que ce petit merle n'est pas très peureux. Il n'est pas très souvent dans sa cachette, il passe plutôt son temps perché sur un bâton et il nous regarde. On peut venir jusqu'aux barreaux pour le regarder ou lui parler doucement et il ne vas pas non plus dans sa maison. Je crois qu'il mange car il nous a fait des crottes toute la journée, et je l'ai surpris en train de boire. On lui a également mis de la pomme, des escargots, limaces, vers de terre, ptits insectes noirs et des graines. J'ai peux aussi aller lui cueillir des baies sur mon terrain, ou retourner à l'animalerie lui chercher des insectes vivants ou des vers, je me suis renseignée aujourd'hui ils ont ça.

Ce n'est plus vraiment urgent si vous voulez déplacer le post.

----------


## emaho

Il commence à être gaté ton merle et un plateau de friandises à portée de la main sans efforts... il n'a jamais connu cela!! Moi aussi il adore me regarder, ils sont très curieux. Dans l'appart quand il y a un nouveau objet il le repère de suite.
Tiens moi au courant .. suis une passionnée. Il semble calme et ne cherche pas à s'enfuir de la cage. Très bon signe, il s'adapte!

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

J'ai cet été recueilli un oisillon attrapé par un de mes chiens que j'ai du gaver:je ne savais que lui donner :difficile et les bébés que j'ai essayé de sauver à part les tourterelles et les pies mouraient au bout de quelques jours.J 'ai risqué la pâtée chat et les croquettes chat,sans espoir:il ou plutôt ,elle est toujours là et c'est une merlette.Elle se régale avec l'hachis,la pâtée et je mets aussi des graines qu'elle boude bien souvent.Elle est actuellement en volière car quand j'ai essayé de la relâcher,elle voletait mais ne savait aller bien loin :alors avec 13 chats sur le terrain!!!!Elle dort dans sa petite cage ouverte dans la volière (cage dans laquelle elle était au début).Je crains de ne savoir la relâcher car elle n'a pas eu assez d'espace pour apprendre à bien voler.Je cherche aussi une solution pour elle.En attendant,elle s'est bien faite à sa volière.

----------


## Sydolice

Les merles peuvent être des amours ... J'en ai aimé un à la folie ! Il dormait dans mon lit et passait sa journée sur ma tête ou sur la tête de mon violoncelle.
Mais j'ai choisi la liberté pour lui en le confiant à un centre de soin en Alsace qui l'a " désaprivoisé " puis libéré en compagnie d'une femelle dans un lieu propice pour eux.
C'est le choix que j'ai fait à l'époque. J'en ai énormément souffert et gardé pour les merles un amour infini ...
Bonne chance à toi et bonne décision.

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Il n'est pas facile de trouver un accueil pour elle.Je suis dans le Nord.

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

La voici bébé dans la maison:elle me suivait quand je la lâchait (prudemment car de nombreux chats)

----------


## archeduvaldesambre



----------


## archeduvaldesambre

la volière actuelle:à l'intérieur ,j'ai mis la petite cage dans laquelle elle était tout bébé;Quand elle se repose ,elle va s'y percher.J'ai protégé du froid et surtout de la pluie en mettant un panneau sur le côté ,de la paille au fond de la cage.Depuis qu'elle est en dehors de la maison,elle redevient "sauvage":je ne sais plus la prendre (et je n'insiste pas)mais elle crie après moi et quand je lance l'appel que je faisais quand elle était petite,elle répond et secoue les ailes comme un bébé.
Elle est "à l'étage inférieur" au dessus une perdrix arrivée chez moi et qui sans blessure apparente ne sait pas voler et attend aussi une bonne solution pour elle.

----------


## archeduvaldesambre



----------


## Origan

Il y a quelques années, j'avais recueilli un merle avec l'aile cassée : la LPO du Bassin d'Arcachon Nord l'avait pris en charge pour des soins et une réhabilitation à la vie sauvage. Apparemment, les chats font un ravage dans leurs populations, m'avaient-ils dit.
Ils m'avaient conseillé aussi de mettre plutôt l'oiseau dans un carton fermé pour ne pas qu'il stresse à la vue des humains et des lieux autours, et éviter qu'il se blesse les ailes entre les barreaux en s'agitant. 

Ma mère jadis en avait recueilli une. C'est un oiseau qui s'apprivoise facilement donc si tu comptes le relâcher s'il guérit, il faut éviter les contacts. 
En effet, après guérison, et relachage, celle de ma mère avait pris l'habitude de rester entre dans le jardin et dans la maison où se trouvait sa cage de convalescence. Elle était tout à fait apprivoisée, n'avait pas peur des humains (malheureusement).

----------


## floflo67

moi j'ai eu une corneille, très sympa aussi

----------


## Lapinesque

Je suis étonné, plus je crapahute sur le net à chercher des infos, plus je tombe sur des cas de merles apprivoisés. Je suis étonnée que ça s'apprivoise aussi bien, je pensais vraiment qu'ils se laissaient mourir.

Pioupiou va bien, je crois qu'il a un peu fait le goinfre aujourd'hui. Je lui ai trouvé des baies fraiches de troëne sauvage et il a tout mangé, sa pâté diminue bien aussi, et il a mangé beaucoup de pomme. Ce soit il a eu un peu de poire je vais voir si ça lui plait  :Smile: 

Le matin il est très agité, pas content d'être en cage et le reste de la journée il est assez calme. Il nous observe beaucoup perché sur son bâton. Parfois il nous espionne, il est drôle, il se cache dans sa maison et sors juste un bout de sa tête pour nous regarder, comme si on le voyait pas comme ça lol ! Il est vraiment beau, je suis fan !

Je cherche toujours à le placer dans une structure spécialisée, je me fais conseiller pour être sûre de bien choisir. Je pense qu'il sera tout de même mieux avec d'autres oiseaux comme il est déjà adulte.

Je vous montre mon chouchou quand même :




Si j'ai bien compris, même si son aile s'arrange il faudra attendre la mue d'été afin que ses grandes plumes repoussent bien pour qu'il puisse s'envoler.

----------


## emaho

> Les merles peuvent être des amours ... J'en ai aimé un à la folie ! Il dormait dans mon lit et passait sa journée sur ma tête ou sur la tête de mon violoncelle.
> Mais j'ai choisi la liberté pour lui en le confiant à un centre de soin en Alsace qui l'a " désaprivoisé " puis libéré en compagnie d'une femelle dans un lieu propice pour eux.
> C'est le choix que j'ai fait à l'époque. J'en ai énormément souffert et gardé pour les merles un amour infini ...
> Bonne chance à toi et bonne décision.


Je ne savais pas qu'un merle pouvait dormir au lit!!! trop drole!!!Quel courage! Et tu as eu la chance de trouver une bonne adresse, ce qui est rare. Quand j'ai lu sur un site que la durée de vie des merle en liberté était de 3 ans environ et qu'en captivité 10 ans environ, je n'ai pas hésité d'autant plus qu'il ne savait pas se nourrir tout seul. Il y a une année, j'ai rencontré un biologiste qui m'a dit" mais que crois tu? tu penses que les oiseaux sont heureux en liberté parceque tu entends "piouuuu piouuuu"? Les animaux de toutes tailles passent leur vie à chercher constamment et parfois désespérement leur nourriture tout en étant sur leur garde pour fuir les prédateurs..." Je me suis longtemps culpabilisée de le garder chez moi

----------


## emaho

Merci Lapinesque pour ce belles photos qui donnent vie à ton histoire. J'ai la même info que toi pour les chats qui sont trsè dangereux et c'est logique, quand on regarde les merles ils vivent au sol.. donc facile pour les chats. Une amie avait recuieilli un merle et l'a relaché après quelque temps dans son jardin. Et sous ses yeux, son propre chat l'a attrapé..bon c'est l'éternel débat entre la liberté et ses dangers et la captivité. Mon merle ne s'ennuie pas chez moi, il a sa boite de jeux sans sa cage- petits objets réunis dans un boite qu'ils adore sortir- regarde tout ce qu'on fait, y compris la TV, ou derrière la fenètre.. etc

----------


## Lapinesque

Il joue ? ah ah, trop fort ! 
Tu l'as eu petit ou grand ? Et ça ne lui manque pas un copain oiseau ?
Il à l'air vraiment drôle sur les photos !

Je me disais, comme le mien est déjà grand et qu'il a connu la vie à l'extérieur, que ça lui manquerait ses "activités" de merle et ses congénères. Je ne sais pas si il se laisserait vraiment apprivoiser comme le tien. Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser. S'il était petit ça serait plus clair comme choix (le garder ou non). --- évidemment vu que ce n'est pas légal cette dernière phrase n'existe pas, vous avez mal lu ---

----------


## emaho

Il joue quand il est dans sa cage et dehors aussi ! Je lui ai mis une boite pour lui avec plein d'objets. Le soir c'est bibi qui ramasse car il ne sait pas ramasser (RIRE) Oui je l'ai eu tout jeune mais il avait quand même des plumes, regarde la photo où il est dans sa boite rouge. Est ce qu'un copain lui manque? je ne saurais dire! Puisqu'il est en semi liberté dans l'appart, je lui sers de copain, il partage mes activités, le soir a la tête tournée vers la Tv, regarde mes chiens. C'est un choix difficile, je sais. Mais il n'a pas à craindre des prédateurs et sa nourriture toute trouvée!!..
Une personne nommée Danielle m'a contactée sur msn je ne sais qui elle est parmi vous, je lui ai demandée comment elle m'a trouvée mais je n'ai plus de réponse. La pinesque je te cite son expérience: elle m'a dit qu'elle a gardé un merle dans une cage pendant 10 ans..

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Il est vrai que ma petite ne cherche pas trop à sortir mais je me dis qu'une vie enfermée dans cette volière n'est quand même pas l'idéal.Mais avec tous les chats ,je ne peux la relâcher.Et saurait elle se nourrir seule car je l'ai gavée.Une jeune pie que j'ai aussi nourrie a été retrouvée morte quelques jours après que je l'ai relâchée:faim?Chat?Je pense que j'aurai du la garder plus longtemps .Mais quand je l'ai mise en volière dehors(au début ,elle était dans une cage à la maison),elle est restée deux jours sans manger et en cherchant à partir ,alors ,j'ai cru bien faire.En sachant que j'ai déjà eu d'autres pies à sauver mais pas ce problème de refus de nourriture .Je m'en veux encore.

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Une photo de bébé pie quand elle était dans la maison et qui n'a pas eu de chance......

----------


## emaho

> Il est vrai que ma petite ne cherche pas trop à sortir mais je me dis qu'une vie enfermée dans cette volière n'est quand même pas l'idéal.Mais avec tous les chats ,je ne peux la relâcher.Et saurait elle se nourrir seule car je l'ai gavée.Une jeune pie que j'ai aussi nourrie a été retrouvée morte quelques jours après que je l'ai relâchée:faim?Chat?Je pense que j'aurai du la garder plus longtemps .Mais quand je l'ai mise en volière dehors(au début ,elle était dans une cage à la maison),elle est restée deux jours sans manger et en cherchant à partir ,alors ,j'ai cru bien faire.En sachant que j'ai déjà eu d'autres pies à sauver mais pas ce problème de refus de nourriture .Je m'en veux encore.


C'est dur de voir un oiseau mort qu'on a essayé de le sauver. Tu sais c'est l'intention qui compte, on n'est pas des pros et on fait toujours des boulettes et ensuite on se dit: si j'avais su!!! Elle est mimi ta jeune pie sur la photo!!!
Il faut beaucoup d'expériences pour ne pas faire d'erreur et encore!!! les pros en font. Beaucoup de paramètres ne sont pas dans nos mains. Je pense qu'il faut du temps à l'animal pour s'habituer à être enfermé et cela nous crève le coeur. Dehors cela semble plus facile mais le prédateur guette. Alors où est le mieux? 
Avant de prendre la décision de garder mon merle j'ai vraiment réfléchi et me suis informée sur des sites très sérieux et contacté un centre ornithologique de ma région. Tous disent la même chose: un oiseau nourri de la main de l'homme ne saura se débrouiller tout seul. Il ne saura pas réagir au danger et se nourrir etc..Même si l'on arrive à le nourrir au bord de la fenêtre il y a toujours le risque des prédateurs... c'est la loi de la nature. J'ai fait un contrat mentalement avec mon merle(!!!) je lui ai dit: je te garde enfermé mais dans la journée tu seras en liberté dans l'appart. Après conseil d'un pro je l'ai affamé une journée pour l'habituer à rentrer seul dans sa cage... bon je suis inépuisable sur le sujet...

----------


## emaho

Lapinesque elle est où la suite du post que tu as déplacé? j'aimerais suivre l'histoire

----------


## emaho

Bon j'ai jeté un oeil sur les forums, je n'ai rien trouvé. Lapinesque s'est t-il habitué à sa cage, à ton environnement? est-t-il dans une volière que tu as trouvée?
J'ai observé hier par 2 fois une attitude étrange chez le merle et le moineau. Ici en suisse il fait - 13 avec un vent très violent jusqu'à 40 kil heure hier. Il y avait un merle tout ébouriffé à plat au sol. J'ai pensé qu'il était malade, j'ai vu la même pose avec un moineau sur mon balcon. J'ai réfléchi et j'imagine qu'ils ne laissent pas leur pattes à l'extérieur au vent et gonflent leur plume pour s'isoler du froid.
Si tu as envie de le mettre en volière en ce moment l 'hiver est très rude, tu pourrais peut être attendre?? ::

----------


## Lapinesque

ah bah je n'avais pas vu que le post était parti dans cette section !

Pioupiou va bien, il a très bon appétit pour ne pas dire qu'il s'empiffre. Il mange sa pâté spécial pour oiseaux insectivore + pomme, poire, raisin, fraise +baies fraiches que je lui trouve sur mon terrain + en dessert des vers de farine ou vers de terre que je vais attraper exprès pour lui ! Les vers de terres j'ai à peine le temps de me retourner et hop ils ont déjà disparu.

Oui il s'est habitué à la cage, il chante assez fort maintenant le matin et en fin d'après midi. C'est un très beau chant, on arrête nos activités lorsqu'on l'entend pour pouvoir l'écouter. Il prend un bain de sable le matin aussi,il à l'air de s'éclater avec sa baignoire de sable parce que j'en retrouve partout ! Pour l'instant Pioupiou est encore dans une petite cage afin d'éviter qu'il sollicite son aile blessée. Il est à l'intérieur de notre maison, dehors il neige et il gèle, je ne me sens pas trop de le mettre dehors je vais vraiment m'inquiéter. 

Emaho je ne m'y connais pas très bien en oiseaux mais il me semble que quand ils étalent leurs ailes c'est pour capter un peu le soleil et se réchauffer. Et je crois qu'effectivement ils se mettent en "poule" avec les plumes gonflées comme ça, et que c'est une position "confort, sieste" mais je ne suis pas sûre.

----------


## emaho

Je n'avais pas vu ta réponse, désolée, je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'ai pas un lien direct avec Rescue.. Il faut que je reprenne le mail de Danielle sur lequel elle a copié le lien rescue.. no comprendo.!!
Tu as bien raison de le garder avec ce froid!! Il te donne tous les signes du bonheur, il chante, prend des bains de sable et mange bien. S'il ne te dérange pas, pas la peine de l'envoyer dans les glaces. J'ai vu sur un site que lorsqu'ils étendent leurs ailes c'est qu'ils ont trop chaud. Le mien en juin il prend des bains de soleil, qaund il y a des plaques de soleil dans l'appart.. c'est trop drole. Je ne savais pas que les merles prennent des bains de sable. Si tu pouvais t'amuser à lui mettre un peu d'eau dans un récipient il se baignerait? Quel genre de sable prends tu? Ici le vent glacial souffle toujours.. je pense à tous les 2 pattes et 4 qui souffrent!

----------


## emaho

> J'ai cet été recueilli un oisillon attrapé par un de mes chiens que j'ai du gaver:je ne savais que lui donner :difficile et les bébés que j'ai essayé de sauver à part les tourterelles et les pies mouraient au bout de quelques jours.J 'ai risqué la pâtée chat et les croquettes chat,sans espoir:il ou plutôt ,elle est toujours là et c'est une merlette.Elle se régale avec l'hachis,la pâtée et je mets aussi des graines qu'elle boude bien souvent.Elle est actuellement en volière car quand j'ai essayé de la relâcher,elle voletait mais ne savait aller bien loin :alors avec 13 chats sur le terrain!!!!Elle dort dans sa petite cage ouverte dans la volière (cage dans laquelle elle était au début).Je crains de ne savoir la relâcher car elle n'a pas eu assez d'espace pour apprendre à bien voler.Je cherche aussi une solution pour elle.En attendant,elle s'est bien faite à sa volière.


Je reformule: c'est bien de la patée pour chat que tu donnes à ton oiseau?  Merciii

----------


## Lapinesque

non non du tout, ce n'est pas de la pâté pour chat, c'est de la pâtée pour oiseau insectivores. C'est ce que les éleveurs de cette espèce donne généralement, c'est une sorte de... comme du crumble lol, avec des baies en plus et des insectes secs (miam !). Tu trouves ça en animalerie.

Pour le sable c'est aussi du sable pour oiseau qui provient d'animalerie. Je ne savais pas quoi mettre dans le fond de sa cage, j'ai pris ça comme ça et ça lui plait  :Smile: 
Je ne peux pas encore lui mettre de coupelle d'eau (pour son bain) il est en cours de déparasitage, il a des sortes de poux minuscules. Mais je suis sûre que dès que je lui en mettrais il se baignera.

Il chante beaucoup depuis quelques jours, et il va toujours bien  :Smile:

----------


## emaho

Lapinesque, depuis quelques jours mon merle commence à chanter très fort, le matin et en fin d'après midi. J'avais lu quelque part que c'est un oiseau très territorial et je pense qu'il commence à marquer son territoire.. le pauvre, s'il savait que c'est inutile! Mais cela ne fait rien, comme il vole en tous sens depuis la cuisine jusq'au séjour où près des fenêtres il hurle, cela lui fait les muscles!! Il devient aussi un peu agressif mais sans doute c'est le jeu de la séduction. Quand je suis sur l'ordi, il me pique les mains. Pour l'amadouer je lui mets le chant d'un merle trouvé sur le net... ::

----------


## emaho

je te mets le lien 

http://www.randonneur.net/pages/divers/sons.php

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Désolée,j'avais perdu ce post sur le forum;;;et viens de lire les messages.Oui,c'est de la boîte pour chats,des croquettes,des graines (qu'elle n'aime pas autant)et de l'hachis rouge que je lui donne:cela m'a aidée à la nourrir quand je devais la gaver et apparemment a réussi.Et aujourd'hui ,avec le rayon de soleil et son insistance,je lui ai remis une coupelle avec de l'eau et quel bain!!!!!

----------


## emaho

L'ARCHE!! je ne me lasse pas de le regarder prendre son bain!!

----------

